# Liquid 3.2



## repilce (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, thought I'd share this.. Using liquid settings install go launcher then reinstall LP, and and now you will have all "+ " features.. Happy Thanksgiving

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------

